# My 96L Tank (56K)



## lansen (Feb 25, 2007)

It looks good, just a few more plants. Perhaps more Microsorum pteropus?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Beautiful tank !! Very nice pictures. Your marselia grew very nicely, looks like minuta sp.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Beautiful tank! I love that driftwood.


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking and kind words...

Some close-up pictures, a month ago..

Marsilea sp. already started to produce runners. I think my Marsilea sp. is actually Marsilea sp. hirsuta.









Added 8 Yamatos.









Another Yamatos close-up, yup, I swear, my Marsilea sp. is pearling!..









Yamato vs Oto?









Flame moss









Another close-up of the flame moss on the 'arm'









A close-up at the base.









A close-up of Cryptocoryne wendtii 'brown'.









A close-up of Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'









Echinodorus rubin 'narrow leaf'









Regards


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Tis beautiful, but maybe you should take out that sword on the right? Doesn't seem fitting alone. Perhaps add more plants if you're gonna make the right side more active.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

tank size & lights?

interesting tank btw.
Be daring and bring the Echinodorus rubin to the foreground.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

I like the sword in that spot. It will look better once filled in.

Nice setup with the flame moss, that should fill in even more.

Look forward to seeing this grow in two more months.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

awesome work on the planting at the second day. that kind of work need dedication. great job man... really.

i have marsilea in my 10 gallon tank. seeing yours make me want to throw out my BBA infested HC and dying glosso out. i like this plant. while others are struggling it's growing slowly but sure without problem at all in the same condition.

how much is your light?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice close ups. 

Marsilea Hirsuta produces two, three, and four-lobed leaves, and sometimes one lobed.

Marsilea minuta produces single lobed leaves exclusively, at least according to some websites. Info on minuta seems to be sketchy.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice tank.
My one suggestion, leave it alone, and see how that sword looks when it fills in, then decide if you want to keep it or take it out.


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

dufus said:


> My one suggestion, leave it alone, and see how that sword looks when it fills in, then decide if you want to keep it or take it out.


Ditto that. But all around, wow! Looks great! Very clean and very strong contrasts.


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking and the feedbacks.

1. Tank size : 30"X15"X15", approximately 96 liter 
2. Substrate : Amazonia II, GEX Soil Powder 
3. Lighting : 4 X 36W Philips 865 PL-L
4. Photoperiod : First week 4 hours, second week until now 6 hours
5. Filter : Eheim Classic 2215
6. CO2 : Pressurized tank, with Ista stainless steel external diffuser 
7. Fertilizer : 1-2 ml Brighty K daily, only recently 1ppm NO3 and 0.2ppm PO4 daily. Brighty Step 1, 2ml, twice a week.

Some close-up a week ago









Went holiday for a week two weeks ago, photoperiod set to 5 hours daily, no dosing, the Echinodorus rubin 'narrow leaf' is not as red as before, LOL. Anyway will let this plant as it is, just to see the growth, how red?...hehe.









Marsilea sp. close-up, minor GSA, started dosing PO4 last week :icon_roll 









Regards


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

wow that''s a lot of light... explains the growth. do you have problems with marsilea because of that much light? it's described as a low light plant right.


----------



## Rufbabe (Sep 18, 2007)

fantastic!!!! Great!!!


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

Fantastic tank. Marsala looks just like my Glosso. Filled in very nicely. And if 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7 are all your other tanks........... all I can say is WOW, you have a gift, not to mention deep pockets! Thanks for the inspiration!
________
ECIGARETTES


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

very nice progress.
beautiful tank.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

*subscribed*

I want to see how this one grows out roud:.


----------



## SOLOMON (Nov 19, 2006)

i can pretty much confirm that that is not Marsilea hirsuta, it has much smaller leaf lobes and more vertical stems. I love this tank Nasfish, wish we could get that moss in Aus.


----------



## NoObLet (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG.....

wow that is nice. I hace never seen a tank light like that. Nice macro close ups....


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking.



SOLOMON said:


> i can pretty much confirm that that is not Marsilea hirsuta, it has much smaller leaf lobes and more vertical stems. I love this tank Nasfish, wish we could get that moss in Aus.


Well actually, I am not sure myself, but according to Oliver Knott website here : http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/50074312, his Marsilea sp. is exactly like mine..

Anyway, some updates today..hehe..









After a week of proper dosing of fertilizers, longer photoperiod and maintenance, the Echinodorus rubin 'narrow leaf' produces two new red leaves! 









Finally the Marsilea sp. reached the front glass, intentionally planted an inch from the front glass previously. Still though, battling some minor GSA on the Marsilea sp., have been increasing the KH2PO4 dosing slowly.

Regards


----------



## SOLOMON (Nov 19, 2006)

hmm... this is the one i have http://www.aquagreen.com.au/plant_data/Marsilea_hirsuta.html your sword is very attractive!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Marsilea quadrifolia and minuta are the 2 most common.

quad. is more common, and needs high light to thrive underwater, it's also the one on that site SOLOMON. the 4 lobed leaves are the emmersed(normal) form. it grow one lobed leaves under water, if given enough light.

I would say Hirsuta is probally a name given to quadrifolia to sell it better.

that typestastuff happens all of the time.


----------



## SOLOMON (Nov 19, 2006)

no that is the emmersed form of hirsuta, according to this http://www.lucidcentral.org/keys/aq...d_Plants/Media/Html/Fact_sheets/marsilea.html quadrifolia originates from europe not Australia, what then do you make of the furthest right photograph showing submersed growing hirsuta?

sorry to deviate from your thread nasfish


----------



## Maazo (Jul 26, 2006)

SOLOMON said:


> no that is the emmersed form of hirsuta, according to this http://www.lucidcentral.org/keys/aq...d_Plants/Media/Html/Fact_sheets/marsilea.html quadrifolia originates from europe not Australia, what then do you make of the furthest right photograph showing submersed growing hirsuta?
> 
> sorry to deviate from your thread nasfish


Solomon, I think the Tropica variant of M. hirsuta might be different to the stuff we have i.e. Aquagreen's. Nasfish's stuff looks exactly like Oliver Knott's as he pointed out. Either that or there's been some misidentificiation along the line!  

Great scape nasfish. I'm re-scaping a tank soon and this is the type of thing I was thinking about. Certainly has given me food for thought.


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

I think that when I thought I was buying Glosso, I actually bought Marsilea sp........ lol. Your pic prompted me to do some digging. Don't think I was taken, dude just didn't know the difference? Either way, I like it!👍 :icon_cool :eek5: :icon_redf :icon_roll :icon_eek: :redface:


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Very nice scape. I was actually thinking of doing something very similar. I hope mine can look as good as yours!


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking and kind words...

Update on Marsilea sp.

Previously, 4 days ago.









Now, at the same spot..









The tank with reduced lighting this afternoon, sorry for the reflections, kind of hot day today!..


Added 8 RCS, a couple of Chocolate gourami (Sphaerichthys osphromenoides)...planted a Echinodorus sp.(?) on the left to make it more interesting, LOL.

Regards


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

you love flame moss and marsilea don't you? i remember your other tank with those same plants back then. i also noticed that you start the tank's carpet with lots of marsilea. nothing wrong with that but is this plant comes in that much of quantity in Malaysia? i have a few and still developing it into a nice carpet but the start quantity is really too few, not enough for me. how much do marsilea cost in Malaysia?


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking!

ikuzo, yeah, I love flame moss and marsilea. To tell truth is I love any plants that seems to grow well in my tanks, at least to me. :hihi: If not mistaken, here, Marsilea selling like RM8.00 per pot. For carpet plants, I always try my best to plant as much as I can, to get nice, even carpet.

Anyway, some updates...

Planted a Echinodorus 'red flame' at the front.









Moved a pair of Chocolate gourami (Sphaerichthys osphromenoides) from my 'quarantine' tank (after over a month) to this tank... 

















Also moved another approximately 10 RCS from my moss tank to this tank









Yamato..









The tank...trying a black background, dark mood



Regards


----------



## Matthew_Machine (Oct 12, 2003)

amazing Nasfish! This is much inspiration for my new tank. Thanks for sharing and taking great pictures!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

great chocolate gourami and cherries!
don't know about the red flame there though, looks weird there.


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking.

Added a group of Colombian tetra (Hyphessobrycon columbianus) as the main fish for this tank.









Nice schooling fish, I think..hehe..









Regards


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Columbians and they're very hearty too! I think you'll like them. Although I'm not sure if they are the culprit. It seems every shrimp I add to the tank ends up dying and becoming dinner for everyone!
________
Washington dispensaries


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Just an update 

The tank.

Excuse that pot of hairgrass at the back, it is for another tank..hehe

Colombian tetra...it is official my cherries are gone..I should have know better, this tetra have some visible teeth!, LOL









Regards


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

That center piece is really something special. Very dynamic and inspiring.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm interested with the filtration system. what's the tube at the back right? looks complicated with that extra pipe.


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking and kind words.

That is Hagen surface skimmer connected to the filter inlet.

Regards


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hmm that gives me an idea to modify my inlet 
i have surface cum problems.


----------

